# Update on Chance



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I have not been here since last October. This past year was very difficult with ongoing deteriorating health and mental issues with Chance. Due to these insurmountable problems, Chance passed away in August of this year. He was only 5 yrs and 9 months. I miss him terribly.  I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who was so supportive here when I was posting about him and our struggles. All of your kind words and support during that time really did mean a lot to me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry to hear this, I know how much you loved him and went above and beyond what some owners would..Hugs to you


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you. I am trying to reply, but not sure if this working or not. I appreciate your kind words very much.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Chance, 5yrs is too young.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My sympathies to you...how incredibly difficult. ?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

lisgje said:


> Thank you. I am trying to reply, but not sure if this working or not. I appreciate your kind words very much.


It's working:hug: It's ok....  baby steps - good to have you back. I was just looking at your posts from the past - you have a lot to offer in the future No rush.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I really do appreciate it. Loosing Shane in 2009 at only 7 yrs and then Chance in 2015 at almost 6 yrs old has been draining. Though I have had Shepherds my whole life and truly love the breed, I can't do another one. Thinking rescue of a mutt might be in my future this spring.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

That's terrible news about Chance. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------

